# Just for fun...what are your "must haves"??



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

What are your must haves for owning and maintaining a show dog...including show supplies & equipment, grooming equipment, food/diet, bait, etc. Be specific!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

1. Dog
2. Job
3. Understanding Spouse


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My must haves are evolving, for the show dog who swims in the ocean, lol.

Bio Groom Grooming Spray/Coat Conditioner
CherryBrook Mink Oil ( just a tiny touch on ends of feathering after salt watermid week)
Isle Of Dogs shampoo
Nordic Naturals salmon oil
Plush Puppy Pixie Dust for photos
Oster sheers
Eric Strickland Grooming Video


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Laura--if only it were that easy! LOL. I groomed Reason on Tuesday and he makes nothing easy. I tease Nancy that he is a Chessie...I've never seen such a curly coat on a golden. It is wild the difference in coat between Reason and Topper...Topper doesn't have much coat, but it is as straight as can be.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

After Dog/Job/and Understanding Spouse comes the capacity to sacrifce OR a complete and total abandon when it comes to spending! (just kidding. sort of.)

Add a reliable vehicle, for sure. 

If I were just starting out, or had only one, _Minimum_ for one dog:

A good dryer. Several good towels - bath and hand sized. 4 or 5 Blanket pins.
A greyhound comb, and a good pin brush. One good pair of straights and one good pair of thinners (I personally prefer shortys). A Coat King or other good stripping knife. Good nail clippers (or a Dremel). A couple of spray bottles. A great shampoo, and a good conditioner. Listerine. CherryKnoll Coat dressing. 
A lightweight grooming table with arm.
Two good crates. One an airline type, 
the other a folding wire to take inside the show venue. 
A 2 qt stainless steel bucket with a double snap.
Wheels or an inexpensive hand truck.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Wheels or an inexpensive hand truck.


Last year when I handled Jack at his first show I did NOT buy one of these before-hand. "Who needs a dolly?" I thought. Let me tell you, it must have been pretty comical for people to watch my husband and me carry a grooming table, dryer, grooming supplies, my suit and a crate....all while walking a 7 month old puppy. It was a mess and we were exhausted before we even walked in the door. In hindsight this should have been one of the first things I purchased.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

1. Good pair of black slacks 
2. Good pair of black flats to go with said pants
3. good dryer
4. good thinning shears
5. Biosilk Silk Therapy leave in cond.
6. good collar & lead (depends on dog but must have right lead length and not too thin)


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> 1. Dog
> 2. Job
> 3. Understanding Spouse


lol that's for sure!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. Now I know where my next few paychecks will be going.


----------

